Ask HN: What is the most challenging project you have ever worked upon? - kamranahmed_se
======
nsstring96
For me, trying to implement an unbeatable tic tac toe game using the minimax
strategy. I promised myself I wouldn’t look up any hints online outside the
Wikipedia page on minimax. It was several weeks of call stack overflows,
reading through logged game states, and waking up at night to try ideas. The
code for the final result now looks so simple and elegant, but it’s very
deceiving.

